# EVOC Hip Pack Pro - is this in stock anywhere?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

After 3+ hours of researching I found a pack that ticks all of my boxes and then I go to buy it and it's out of stock everywhere. 5 pages deep into Google search results and I cannot find a retailer that has it in stock.

Would greatly appreciate a retailer that has this (in any color other than chili red) in stock. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Plusti (Apr 22, 2008)

*Amazon and Ebay.*

Hi,

I'm not sure where you are located but Amazon and eBay both had some in stock if they are the right ones?

Amazon: evoc Hip Pack Pro 3L Bike Hydration Pack Sulphur/Moss Green $128

https://www.amazon.com/evoc-Pack-Hy...k+Pro,&qid=1596838954&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-4

eBay: EVOC 3L, Hip Pack Pro Race Running Waist Belt 1.5L Hydration Bladder Pack $124 but shipment may be a lot because it's coming from Canada.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EVOC-3L-Hi...693444?hash=item41ee592384:g:bSYAAOSwWB5bqosE

Best regards,
Jason


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Plusti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not sure where you are located but Amazon and eBay both had some in stock if they are the right ones?
> 
> ...


Wow, actually found some. First one is 3-6 week delivery and second one shipping is a lot. I guess beggars can't be choosers but I'll wait to see if anyone else can find any and order one of those if all else fails. Thanks!


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

I have the black and red one. I love it. It’s amazing just how much it can hold. I have yet to use the bladder. Usually a bottle in the frame and one in the side pocket works for me.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

fiveo said:


> I have the black and red one. I love it. It's amazing just how much it can hold. I have yet to use the bladder. Usually a bottle in the frame and one in the side pocket works for me.


Yeah great reviews.

1.5L is probably enough for most rides but the options for bottles on top of that sold me. I just hate red lol


----------



## kestrel242 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just got mine from Tweeks Cycles. Unfortunately they're only down to the Sulphur/Moss Green color.

https://www.tweekscycles.com/us/evoc-3l-hip-pack-pro-2004540/


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

kestrel242 said:


> I just got mine from Tweeks Cycles. Unfortunately they're only down to the Sulphur/Moss Green color.
> 
> https://www.tweekscycles.com/us/evoc-3l-hip-pack-pro-2004540/


I ended up ordering from an Amazon seller. It was $120, which is about what they usually go for, but it didn't come with a bladder so I'm out another $40 to get that... ugh.


----------

